

Big news for Highrise - noahnoahnoah
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3770-big-news-for-highrise

======
ereckers
I use Highrise. I like Highrise. I'm happier that they spun this off instead
of selling it. Don't know much about Nathan, maybe someone here can speak to
that, but so far it sounds like I'll be able to stick with Highrise.

~~~
nate
Nathan is me! :) I put out a lot about who I am here:
[http://ninjasandrobots.com/](http://ninjasandrobots.com/) Basically just a
guy trying to make businesses. Some work out, some don't. Lately I've been
working on Draft ([http://draftin.com](http://draftin.com)) which has been
going pretty well.

I'd also if you have a chance, I'd love to receive any feedback you have about
Highrise (nate.kontny+highrise@gmail.com)

~~~
ereckers
Nathan, thanks for the reply! I'll be sure to take a look at some of the links
you've provided. As mentioned I'm glad to see that it will be developed on its
own going forward. Continuity and data integrity are my only concerns and so
far everything looks to be OK on that front.

I'll be sure to send along feedback to you as it comes to me. Thanks again for
taking the time to reply. It inspires confidence in the future of the project.

